
Symbian: Evolving toward open - davidw
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com/2009/06/symbian-evolving-toward-open.html
======
dystopia
I've been going to a lot of Symbian events in the Valley and have been
watching closely how they're trying to reinvent themselves.

They've got some great people involved, but it's hard to shake the feeling
about how the Nokia mindset is always lurking in the background.

Nokia's involvement is both a boon and a curse to Symbian, but this author
articulates two points that are always on my mind when thinking about Symbian:

1\. "but that can't be achieved in three months. 'In three years time,' is
what I wrote in my notes. That is simultaneously very honest and a little
scary."

2\. "Nokia could decommit from the OS (or just waver long enough that
developers lose faith)"

Nokia moves like a battleship with course corrections spanning years, and
while Symbian tries to be nimble, I keep wondering if Nokia will pull the plug
on Symbian before anything worthwhile materializes.

